# my rhom is eating now.



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i finally got my 10" guyana rhom to start eating, yesterday i threw in some fish not thinking he wasnt going to eat it at all and he ate like 5 chunks of fish, hes nice and full and eating now. i cant wait till he gets thicker since hes eating now, he got skinny.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

it had been like 3 weeks and he wouldnt eat.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

mine started eating (though forced) from shrimp. I am trying to find something he actually likes. Hes been fed feeders for years, before I got him..it is hard to get him to change all of the sudden.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

mine was just caught from the wild, u force feed him?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Sweet. I bet that's a load off your mind. I've had hunger strikes from my rhom but never 3 weeks. I think I would be wiggin out. Did you just wait it out or did you do anything to force the issue( dim lights, more/less cover, ect)?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Sweet. I bet that's a load off your mind. I've had hunger strikes from my rhom but never 3 weeks. I think I would be wiggin out. Did you just wait it out or did you do anything to force the issue( dim lights, more/less cover, ect)?


 i bought a powerhead and had him exercising all day straight for a week or so and he still didnt eat, then i just waited more and kept putting in food until he ate it yesterday, i thought he'd never eat.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

What size is your tank and what kinda power head did you get? Mine doesn't eat all that great and I had a power head in the tank but all it did was freak him out. 
I put my power head near the bottom of the tank. Sorry for all the q's.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

by forced him, it was more to a state where either the rhom eats or dies, almost 3 weeks without eating. So he was "forced" to eat the shrimp and I could tell he didn't like it one bit, as he spat it out 5 times before finally swallowing it. Anyways, congrats man. Now I am in the process of trying to make him eat smelt..that will be fun.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> What size is your tank and what kinda power head did you get? Mine doesn't eat all that great and I had a power head in the tank but all it did was freak him out.
> I put my power head near the bottom of the tank. Sorry for all the q's.


 its a 75 gal tank with an 802 powerhead. mine swam in it nonstop.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Did you place it on the top or bottom?


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

i tried different positions and he liked it more like 2/3 down from the top.


----------



## ironjaws (Jan 19, 2004)

Good to hear. So does mine.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That's about where I placed mine also. All my rhom did was stay on the opposite side of the tank from the powerhead. I guess he's not a work out fiend.


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

good to hear that beaty is finally eating. He should plump up for ya


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

some rhoms just dont like current and some do, mine loves it and will swim in it practically all day, and hes active as hell too.

i cant wait till i get my digi cam so i can post more recent pics, the fish in my gallery is when i just got it.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

congrats mine is eating i just cant see him do it


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

mattmatt123 said:


> congrats mine is eating i just cant see him do it


 how big is yours?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice man

mine has always eaten regularly and i think he does complain about it but hey he eats


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Glad to hear man. Now he'll get nice and thick :nod:


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx all


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> i finally got my 10" guyana rhom to start eating, yesterday i threw in some fish not thinking he wasnt going to eat it at all and he ate like 5 chunks of fish, hes nice and full and eating now. i cant wait till he gets thicker since hes eating now, he got skinny.


 Great News.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

thnx


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to feeding


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> mattmatt123 said:
> 
> 
> > congrats mine is eating i just cant see him do it
> ...


 hes a lil over 6inchs i think


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm glad to hear he's doing good. I wonder if they strike in the wild, they must.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

crownfire said:


> I'm glad to hear he's doing good. I wonder if they strike in the wild, they must.


 You mean "fast in the wild"?


----------

